# Longterm case choices



## luv4skating (Mar 23, 2005)

Right now I have a Dell PC :4-dontkno, I plan on building a mainly gaming PC, I'm keeping the Monitor keyboard and maybe the HD, I'm going to start with the case, ATX FF, I'm going with a AMD 64 3500+ 939 socket (or more) not sure that I need to.... I want a case with or without power supply, at least 500w, lots of room, plenty airflow, great quality, mid-Tower, 120mm fans.

Price Range $60.00 to $130

All sugestions welcome.....


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133132

I think this case is awesome. (and some of the other TT cases that are similar to this - if you dont like black for example)


----------



## luv4skating (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm wondering if I should go with a case with power supply or just buy it separatly, I've heard that you should buy the psu separate because you can get a (Quality) psu that way, that case looks good but I want one with 2 120mm fans or one that will get ice cold inside


----------



## luv4skating (Mar 23, 2005)

I may have found a winner:

http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133146


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Nice case - and very similar to the one i suggested. They both have the same type of cooling - 120mm intake and exhaust + 90mm in the window.


----------



## luv4skating (Mar 23, 2005)

With or w/out psu, which is better.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

Whats up luv4skating, i just bought a TT Soprano and its great. Looks slick and even the power and HD lights are awesome :grin: I would definatly go for it, i got the black one myself. I already had a psu so I opted for w/o. If you have any questions about it just let me know. 

Heres mine: http://mason.gmu.edu/~jrice/case.htm


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I'd go with a case without PSU as i think it just gives you more choices. There arent that many cases that come with PSUs - and then your often limited to a 350W, 400 or 450W. It all comes down to what you want to do ....
For example my next system will be equipped with a modular UV PSU (Ultra X Connect type) - so it would be very hard if not impossible to find a case with that included.
Just my 2 cents though.... :wink:


----------



## luv4skating (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok now what exactly is a modular UV PSU?

And I'll be using my system mainly for gaming.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Something like this:

http://www.ultraproducts.com/product_info.php?cPath=38_57&products_id=162

Instead of a bunch of wires you have to tuck away and/ or sleeve comeing from your power supply you only plug in what you need - ATX power connector to the board, 12V, 1-2 drives and nothing else.
UV stands for Ultra Violet - the wires are UV reactive and glow under UV light. Great for case modding. But if you dont need that then you can find modular PSUs for cheaper than an Ultra UV (~100$).


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

Thats awesome, ive never seen that before.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I'd already have one in my case but
1) i spent 3 hours sleeving all wires of my TT PSU
2) they are not available yet with 2 seperate 12V rails

They look awesome though....


----------



## rdvdeijk (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi all

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y190/rdvdeijk/RDX-GARD-BLK.jpg

Look this forum to see more info about my case.
It's the Guardian black.

http://www.tech-mods.net/modules.php?name=Reviews&file=viewreview&id=9


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's my choice.
http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=81600

Get it with the window
http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129144


----------



## luv4skating (Mar 23, 2005)

Great case joe, on my list.....

Check this out:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133146


I really like the cooling in this one!

What do you think?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

luv4skating said:


> Great case joe, on my list.....
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...


I will probably sound rude but here's my opinion. Please just take this as just my opinion.

1. I don't like the door on the front. It's just something in the way when you want to burn disks. Plus the fact that it's a full door instead of half a door.
2. I don't like the access ports on the top of the case because I have a tendancy to lay things on the top.
3. I usually find case fans on the side unnecissary and a hinderance. A good fan(s) on the front of the case and a good fan(s) on the back of the case will provide good proper airflow and cooling. With the fan on the side of the case, you have to make sure nothing will block it and it becomes a pain when you have to keep taking off the side panel to sevice the computer. 
4. After using Antec cases and the way the HDDs are mounted. I can't go back to using a case where the HDD slides in from the inside where the MB and components are in the way. Antec makes it so much easier with the sleds and having them slide in from the side.


----------



## luv4skating (Mar 23, 2005)

I hear you, and understand I wasn't thinking about all of that, thanks, now the case you recommended comes with 2 fans correct? Are their mounts for
Are their mounts for extra fans or are they needed?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I comes with 2 120mm fans. I'm currently running the system in my signature below, in the case. I have a prescott CPU and we all know how hot they run. I am also running a Thermaltkae Fanless103 CPU cooler. 
http://www.thermaltake.com/coolers/cl-p0019Fanless103/cl-p0019fanless103.htm
My CPU does get over 59C under load with H2 and MOH.


----------



## luv4skating (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice case layout, about how much would the CPU Cooler cost me, and would I really need it?

I'm just about finished picking and deciding on which Mobo, CPU, PSU, etc that i'm going to get for my Gaming PC build, now I would like to know if there is anything else that I should get along the lines of thngs to stop all of the wire clutter (a sleeve or something to keep the wires together), I don't know if I'm going to need a heatsink, I will post what I may go with at the end.

Any suggestions welcome.

MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum, AMD Athlon 64 3500 Venice Socket 939, OZ Tech OCZ EL Platinum Revision 2 Memory, Thermaltake VB1000SWS, or Antec Performance I P-160 case, maybe the ATI X-800 XL PCI-E ? (I could use any thoughts on weather this is the best over-all card for the money), PSU not sure yet but I want at least a 500W Antec or OZ Tech or some other high quality PSU, is there anything else that I may need?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

luv4skating said:


> Very nice case layout, about how much would the CPU Cooler cost me, and would I really need it?
> 
> I'm just about finished picking and deciding on which Mobo, CPU, PSU, etc that i'm going to get for my Gaming PC build, now I would like to know if there is anything else that I should get along the lines of thngs to stop all of the wire clutter (a sleeve or something to keep the wires together), I don't know if I'm going to need a heatsink, I will post what I may go with at the end.
> ?


Since you're going with a AMD, I don't think you need to get to crazy with a heatsink solution. Don't buy something that you can use the money elsewhere. As far as stopping the wire clutter, a lot of the newer PSU are going with the modular wiring setup where you only use the cables you need.

http://www.tomshardware.com/howto/20050506/index.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/firstlook/20040720/index.html


----------



## luv4skating (Mar 23, 2005)

Which one would you go with?

Any tips on first time PC building, comprehensive guides or whathaveyou?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Ultra makes some really nice PSUs with modular cables. They look kinda cool in windowed cases because of their mirror finish.

http://www.ultraproducts.com/index.php?cPath=38&osCsid=8aec08965da4f9df42a6ab751f4c187f


----------



## luv4skating (Mar 23, 2005)

Any tips on first time PC building, comprehensive guides or what have you?[/QUOTE]

Just need some advice on first time building.

How is the reliablity with Ultra?


----------



## luv4skating (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I'm ending up with a Coolermaster Centurian 5 with a Coolermaster 450w PSU.

And in it is going:

Asus Av8n-e S939 mobo
AMD 3800+ Venice CPU
Sapphire X800XT PCI-E V-Card
Seagate HD SATA 160gb
Kingston Value ram 2x512
Sony CRX320e/B2 CDRW/DVD Combo

I just can't wait...Thanks to everyone for all of the help!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Post a pic of your setup when your done.


----------

